# ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed [solved]

## willmannand

Hallo,

ich habe heute folgendes gemacht: emerge --sync; emerge -uDN world

Dabei gab es leider einen Fehler, den ich selbst nicht beheben kann. Ich habe bereits im Forum geschaut, ob es bereits zu diesem Thema etwas gibt, bin aber leider nicht fündig gewortden.

Folgendes wird bei emerge -uDN world ausgegeben:

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80:

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 191:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-update-mimedb'

 *     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80'

Meine make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="gnutls kde avi clamav opengl smp svgausb nls php ppds ssl tiff gtk semantic-desktop source ipv6 mng mysql opengl dri dga sql svg webkit qt3support 3dnow dvdr cdr gif -gnome hal dbus jpeg kde latex mmx mp3 mpeg png qt4 sse sse2 tiff X cups"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse evdev"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wie ich hier weiterkomme.

Im Voraus besten Dank für eure Antworten

Andreas

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Mach das emerge nochmal und poste dann den Inhalt von

/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log

Sonst kann man dir nicht helfen.

Sebastian

----------

## root_tux_linux

Zeig mal die letzten Zeilen  vor: ">>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80, Log file: ".

Weil da irgendwo der Fehler zu sehen ist oder am besten die Log  :Smile: 

----------

## willmannand

Fehler beim emerge:

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.2

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 191:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-update-mimedb'

 *     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80:

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 191:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-update-mimedb'

 *     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80'

Ausgabe von /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log 

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m CPV:  x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m REPO: gentoo

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking shared-mime-info-0.80.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-$

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.41.1 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.2

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80/config.log

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   econf failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 191:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-update-mimedb'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line 544:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        die "econf failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80'

----------

## Josef.95

Schnellschuss: 

```
emerge -av1 dev-perl/XML-Parser
```

 oder am besten auch mal die perl Installation mit 

```
perl-cleaner --all
```

 überprüfen.

Ansonsten sollte es eigentlich problemlos funken, siehe zb Stabilize =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ist das Paket dev-perl/XML-Parser installiert?

Lass mal bitte perl-cleaner --all laufen und danach revdep-rebuild.

Du hast sicher das Perl Update gemacht und die Message nicht gelesen   :Very Happy: 

Sebastian

----------

## willmannand

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geantwortet haben. Ich konnte aufgrund eurer Antworten das Problem beheben: 

1. perl-cleaner --all

2. emerge -av1 dev-perl/XML-Parser

3. danach hatte emerge -uDN world einwandfrei funktioniert.

----------

